# world in conflict demo dual monitor



## bLuR (5. April 2008)

Hi Leute 
hab schon vor einiger zeit die WiC demo runtergeladen.
Hab nu mal aus spass nen zweiten monitor annen pc angeschlossen.

Funzt nich.

kann den Dual monitor button nicht anklicken.

danke im voraus

blur

P.S.:Könnte das an xp liegen??


----------

